# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Best Caribbean All Inclusive Destination for Mid February

## lifeonlake

Hey guys,I was planning a vacation to the Caribbean with my girlfriend for mid-february and was hoping to get some feedback from you guys.We were hoping to go for ~7 days & willing to pay up to $1400/each.  Not looking for just beach time, hoping to have options for other things (hiking, scuba divings, etc.).I'm hesitating to go to Cuba (heard that the food is bad) or Mexico (recent safety issues).Was thinking about Bahamas, Dominican Republic, Jamaica.What are your thoughts?  (can you also comment on food, I'm vegetarian and don't want to starve for a week!)Any good websites for deals?Thanks.

----------


## GFI

IMO, Cuba is pretty good destination in Caribbean for holidays which is home to really lovely citizens, exotic flora, steamy weather and a thrilling nightlife. I don’t think so their food is bad if you’re planning towards there so visit Havana which is one the biggest tourist attractions of Cuba.

----------

